# Adirondack Adventure



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

This year the family bike ride was going to be around the Adirondacks and Cooperstown.

Sounded good to us but we always know in advance that they don't often including enough riding to satisfy our milage jones.

We had a plan-Ride to the Ride! :thumbsup: 

So I talked to Ed who consulted with Gary and they came up with a killer. 115 miles through the Catskill Mountains the day before the rest of the group started riding. For the heck of it they threw in some afternoon thunder storms. We got an early morning start and the rest of the group started catching up with us when we had about 40 miles left to go-good thing too as there sure wasn't much out there. 

One thing is for sure, it got the Florida out of our legs.  

I'm not exactly clear on why we decided to take the tandem on what was sure to be a very hilly week......I guess it just seemed like a good idea at the time. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After that nice introduction to the area Miss M and I slept in the next day and got a very late (but thankfully quite dry). The climbing was pretty easy, the views great and the eating strange.

The dirt road we found ourselves on after lunch was a pretty clear indication that we were lost but at least we managed to finish the day with an apple pie! :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The climbing was good, the roads were mostly empty, the dinners were great and the winds were howling.


----------



## jd3 (Oct 8, 2004)

Y'all sure are having fun!!!


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

You're tugging at my heartstrings. I grew up in NY state and loved spending time upstate hiking, camping, skiing, cycling. Will you have some photos from the 'daks to share too?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

ispoke said:


> You're tugging at my heartstrings. I grew up in NY state and loved spending time upstate hiking, camping, skiing, cycling. Will you have some photos from the 'daks to share too?


So far I have posted 3 days worth of photos -it was a 9 day trip for us. IOW I have lots more but it will take a bit of time.


----------



## StageHand (Dec 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> So far I have posted 3 days worth of photos -it was a 9 day trip for us. IOW I have lots more but it will take a bit of time.


But don't you have lots of that now?

More Pics!!!!


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

Hey! What are you doing in my back yard!

Not that you know me from Adam, but I wish I would've known - could've given a proper tour.


----------



## ridenfish39 (Jun 20, 2008)

I just got back from camping at Taylor Pond in the Lake Placid area (third time I have been there). I climbed the Whiteface toll road, did an 80 mile ride the day after, hiked Algonquin, and did some kayaking. It is absolutely beautiful up there. So much to do and so little time (and limited leg strength)


----------



## rodar y rodar (Jul 20, 2007)

Looooovely!!! By gum, you old folks do get around. Ain`t it time for a long loaded tour through Patagonia and the Andes? If you plan it out fast enough, you can be turning pedals down there by their Spring time.


----------



## singlecross (Nov 1, 2006)

My mom lives in those parts on the ol' family farm. Great riding those rural roads... love the smell of manure in the morning!

singlecross


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice, I've been told that's some buggy hills out there. The wind keep the critters from biting?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

StageHand said:


> But don't you have lots of that now?
> ...


Now you are just trying to rile me up! :mad2: 

Let me point out that when you are retired you never get a day off.....  

Heck, it is hard to even remember which day of the week it is.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Lakes, boats and bats. Part 2*

So we were up in the Adirondacks. It was summer but it sure didn't feel like it. 

It was cold and windy (a great day for riding if you ask me). 

We were wearing all the riding clothes we brought. Full head covers, 2 jerseys each, jackets, long finger gloves and knee warmers. Yes, yes we were wearing shoes and shorts too.... 

After a couple of shortish days we were going to get in a century by riding all the way around Great Scandaga Lake. Nice and scenic, not too hilly; a good route for a tandem. :thumbsup: 

A good day to eat!


----------



## Henry Porter (Jul 25, 2006)

I want your life. 

Congrats on all the fun you get.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

After that we were ready for a nice easy ride to our motel on the lake near Cooperstown.

What we were ready for and what we got were 2 different things......  

Sure we did some climbing but what was really crazy/scary were some of the downhills. Just about the steepest things I have ever seen-lots of loose gravel too. Gave the brakes a real workout.

At least the weather warmed up a bit and the winds calmed down a bit.

Nice day for a ride.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Henry Porter said:


> I want your life.
> 
> Congrats on all the fun you get.


Ain't it the truth, hardly a day goes by that we don't pause to reflect on our good fortune.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

MB1 said:


> Heck, it is hard to even remember which day of the week it is.


Or when to shave....


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Turns out our motel was a few miles out of town-cheaper that way (after all we are on a fixed income.... ). After we settled in we were off to town for lunch and a tour of the Hall of Fame.

Nice art there and they encourage photography. :thumbsup: 

Miss M likes the batting cage more than I do but we both agree on ice-cream and water sports. :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

great shots....how cold was it in the first couple of pics?


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Dave Hickey said:


> great shots....how cold was it in the first couple of pics?


In the 40's with lots of wind. It warmed up into the 60's but the wind never quit and not much sun for most of the day.

Not what we expect in July.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

MB1 said:


> In the 40's with lots of wind. It warmed up into the 60's but the wind never quit and not much sun for most of the day.
> 
> Not what we expect in July.


brrrr....Wow...that is chilly


----------



## Ridgetop (Mar 1, 2005)

Nice stuff. I normally like the cool/cold over very hot, but for July it could have at least warmed up into the mid 70's for you. Looks like a great place to explore and have fun at.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Brrr.

As for pic#10...cyclists never think the rules of the road apply to them. : )

The last pic of your 2nd batch, the one of Miss M standing on the dock, is quite beautiful.


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

Beautiful. I'm dead jealous.


----------



## kykr13 (Apr 12, 2008)

MB1 said:


> Not what we expect in July.


Hope you still have all the extra clothes with when you make it to Chicago, you'll need 'em! 

You two are just having too much fun. Well done!


----------



## Loraura (Jun 30, 2008)

WT... she has a twin?


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

The "Great Sac" is a beautiful area. Another area to put on your must see/ride list is in the Schroon Lake area (a few hours north of the Sac. 

We call Sacandaga the dead sea because, as a boater (or an angler) it can turn on you quite quickly.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

*Adirondack Adventure Part 3*

We were in Cooperstown for a second day. Some of the group hadn't toured the town on the first day and let's face it, there is a lot to do and see there.

We OTOH were looking to ride more. Alas it rained 'till 10am so we weren't going to get in 100 miles. 100K around Lake Otsego was still well within our abilities before the predicted afternoon thunderstorms.

Alas, we kept finding good reasons  to stop so we didn't quite finish before the rains started.

Still, it was worth it. :thumbsup:


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

The last day of a trip is always a bit odd.

If the trip and riding have been good you don't really want to quit riding no matter how tired you may be.

If the trip and riding have been difficult you are not too happy to be riding one last day.

We had been having a really good trip.

With all the new routes and good eating there was no way we wanted this adventure to end.


----------



## KWL (Jan 31, 2005)

Oh man! Brewery Ommegang. NOW I'm jealous.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Instead of driving straight back to DC from New York we decided to play tourist hitting the local farmers markets and spending the night in Gettysburg.

Took a leisurely tour of the battlefield.

It was a nice break from all the riding we had been doing.

But still, we wern't all that tired..... :idea:


----------



## SilasCL (Jun 14, 2004)

KWL said:


> Oh man! Brewery Ommegang. NOW I'm jealous.


+1...


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

Of course Gettysburg to DC is a very familiar and easy one day ride for us.

And we do have all the time in the world on our hands and no where we need to be.

And we did have the tandem with us.

So we rode home. :thumbsup: 

Always nice to finish a trip safe and sound.

Better yet, we now have a car in Gettysburg that we are going to need to ride up and get someday (which will either be the end of this adventure or the start of the next).

Ride your bike.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

KWL said:


> Oh man! Brewery Ommegang. NOW I'm jealous.


Their Wheat Ale rocked!


----------



## YuriB (Mar 24, 2005)

SilasCL said:


> +1...


+2 
I may have to pick up an Abbey Ale on my way home. 
Any ride that goes to Ommegang is bound to be a good ride.


----------



## ispoke (Feb 28, 2005)

Brings back nice memories of my college days on Cayuga Lake. Good riding through the green woods and rolling hills. Sheesh I feel far from home.

You didn't actually see the Adirondacks, though, did you? I forget - maybe the ADK Park extends southwest enough...


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

In Cooperstown they'd probably as close to the Catskills as the ADK's, but in their previous days they were in the south western most part of the ADK park. I spend most of my days up about mid-park on the eastern most side and rarely get down that way - probably should more often since its really not THAT far and the riding looks good.


----------



## MB1 (Jan 27, 2004)

skyphix said:


> In Cooperstown they'd probably as close to the Catskills as the ADK's, but in their previous days they were in the south western most part of the ADK park. I spend most of my days up about mid-park on the eastern most side and rarely get down that way - probably should more often since its really not THAT far and the riding looks good.


Yes, we at least kissed the edge of the park a couple of times on the ride although I am not exactly sure what constitutes the Adirondacks.

I can say that the riding was sure good. As were the eating and drinking. :thumbsup:


----------



## skyphix (Jul 26, 2007)

:thumbsup:










We have some amazing food around here.


----------



## llama31 (Jan 13, 2006)

Aren't you retired? You're having way too much fun. : )


----------



## thumbprinter (Jun 8, 2009)

KWL said:


> Oh man! Brewery Ommegang. NOW I'm jealous.


+3!!!!!

ommegang puts out some quality brew. 

i miss those adirondacks - my stomping grounds every summer as a youth..... beautiful.



thanks for the report/pictures!


----------



## jeepinmike (May 23, 2007)

Grew up in the Cooperstown area (Richfield Springs), and really miss riding out there.


----------

